# Age of used Roland CX300?



## Mistylilac (Jun 18, 2010)

Newbie here. Found a used Roland CX300 ( for I think a decent price) and interested in figuring out how old it is. Also, it comes with no software, what would be a good software to put with it? Interested in getting into doing rhinestones. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would call roland at Roland DGA Corporation - North and South America and ask them


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

There should be a manufacturing date somewhere on a label on the machine. Usually near the serial number. As for software, Roland has software specific for rhinestoes, R-Wear, or their software that comes with all of their cutters, CutStudio. I could be wrong about it coming with the GX-300 though. I know it comes with the Stika series and the GX-24.


----------



## Mistylilac (Jun 18, 2010)

I was sent a pic of the label but I do not see a date. S# ZT03784
Do I have to use specifically CutStudio on this machine or can I use something else? From researching I don't think R-Wear is available for this machine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roland_Tech (Jun 22, 2010)

Using the serial number provided (ZT03784), I can confirm that the cutter shipped from Roland DGA's facility in March 2005.

That cutter only shipped with Windows drivers, and at the time it was new, you could purchase the optional software, CutChoice.

CutChoice has long been discontinued and is no longer available. You may consider purchasing Roland CutStudio as your cutting software (no rhinestone production). You can call us at 800-542-2307 for more info or simply go here to purchase: Roland CutStudio Software

I hope this info helps in some way.
Thanks.

Roland Technical Support
 Roland DGA Corp.
Tel: 949-727-2100 Fax: 949-727-2112


----------



## ramin666777 (Sep 21, 2008)

hi
you can get software which works perfectly with your plotter from this link
cutter plotter world - 07758 427807


----------

